# My betta blog.



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So… I decided to do a bit of a blog! Here, I will keep you updated on my bettas. So, I'll get down to business!

Angel(male vt) Angel is my white and purple veiltail. He spooks to much, and has lodged himself under the rocks, and has hit his head A LOT! 

Devil(male vt) The first betta that while in my care gets sick. At the time, he is battling FIN ROT. He is being treated with AQ salt. 

Oasis(male ct) Has FINALLY stopped flaring at nothing. 

Cleopatra(female vt) is currently in a rehabilitation tank because she wasn't getting food with Rose around. 

Rose(female vt) The dominant female. Nothing important going on with her. 

If anybody has any questions concerning me or my fish, just ask!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool I saw someone here with a website that allows you to see there Betta in present time.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That would be cool! I wish I could do that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://nippycam.zapto.org/


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think figuring out how to do that will look nice.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yayaya!! 
Angel- FINALLY FLARED! So proud!
Devil- Might b a spade tail: looks like it. 
Oasis.- nothing up. 
Cleo - after being picked on too much 4 mommas liking, was out back into her tank. 
Rose - such a bully!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter loves flaring at his reflection.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh angel didn't flare at his reflection. He flared at devil when I put there tanks by each others


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter does not always flare.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. Also just a shout out, GO CHECK OUT MY THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS CONTEST! Please read the rules before posting.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where is it?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Just click on my username an click in my posts. Other than that it's in the contest section.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Devil- Doing good, LOVES his little cave!
Angel- Doing good. Nothing wrong with him. 
Oasis- in a temp. Cube tank
Cleo- Her fins ( ones that where bitten and dead) can off. I'm treating with AQ
Rose- thriving in her HUGE home. 
HERMIES!! (Hermit crabs) 
Seaweed- small with a natural green shell, he is active, but isn't moving 24/7
Ginger- a medium sized crab, fiber has a ginger and white colored shell. Moves WAY to much.… (I think seaweed is planning to kill ginger!)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is my new Avatar. I know bad pic. You cannot see his blue.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hahaha! His fins look SO cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I got my hermies! A male and a female!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is the tanks?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, they are in a non permanent home. It was pretty late when we got them, and it was Black Friday,so we couldn't go to pet smart or petco to get supplies. We have food and water so they are pretty good until later today


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remeber they need humidity.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh yah. I know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I find it funny people pick out the one with the shell they like.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I wanted 2 crabs with natural looking shells. I got them! Mines small, my sisters isn't. He is medium. I saw a shell that look SO hard to lug around. Poor thing. I also have been able to sex them. Mines a girl (seaweed) and my sisters is a boy ( ginger)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

mine


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are great how big is the enclosure going to be?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

A 10 gallon. Already bought


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What all is going to be in there?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sponge cave water dish food dish leaves.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds adorible.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME MARBLE! My latest boy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He seems very curous.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, i don't like the name. Can u help?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

George or Curous George.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Patriot? I like patriotic names 4 him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a really good one.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I want people to keep suggesting


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Monkeyman, Bobo, Stephen, and Steven.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol bobo


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He has that intelligant look to him.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I really like patriot or marble, is original name


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love his colors.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Still need a name. How about marble


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like that patriot is good too. How does he act? Behavoir is a good thing to name him after. Marble might be confusing because marble is a type too.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I named him Poseidon


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well… I'm know without Rose. She died from what I think was stress. SIP


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Poisidon sounds great.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I make avatars. Like mine. Tell me what u want!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Betta looks vicous LOL.


----------

